# Is anyone going to Salem's BizBaz this year?



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

I've decided to take a train over to Salem on that Saturday to check out the Witch Museum (something I've wanted to do since I was little) and then spend the rest of the day at Bizarre Bazaar. Is anyone else planning on being there or having a booth set up?


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I went.

One of the top ten best things I've ever done, no doubt. What a wonderful little city.


----------

